# Stream needs to reboot each use. Tivo says no warranty



## richk2 (Jun 24, 2003)

Just got tivo stream 3 days ago from Crutchfield. Let me start with slight rant that tivo rep said there is no warranty on tivo stream bought at a retailer and that tivo will not fix it or replace it. I insisted that couldn't be right, read him the warranty on the website, but he put me on hold several times and stuck to his position.
Anyway, I am sure Crutchfield will take it back but would like to fix it so here is my problem. The stream set up fine on my ipad 3 and worked fine. I can do anything in a particular session but once I close it and try to use it again, it doesn't stream. It controls my tivo and it starts the tivo premiere recording but then I get an error that says "Can't stream show now" "an unknown error occurred". If I reboot the stream, however, it then works. I can use it again as long as I want but the next time I get the same problem with the error message and it not working. Gone throught this for about 8 cycles and every time is the same. I can only stream and/or download if I reboot. It does control my tivo without a problem if that matters.
I have searched and haven't seen this particular problem. Any ideas before I return it?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have this happen occasionally, but not every time. Do you have any other iOS devices? If so you may want to use it to see if it's the iPad or the Stream itself causing the problem. One other thing to try is rather then reboot it go to the Stream system info screen in the TiVo, then click the Full System Info link at the bottom. That will bring up a web page. Click the Clients tab and then do a Release All. That may allow it to work again. 

If not check the Sevice tab, what's it say for the Streaming State? When mine works it says Ready, when it doesn't it says Disable or Closed or something like that. Can't remember exactly. 

Dan


----------



## richk2 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi. Thanks for responding and sorry if this is stupid question but how do you get to stream status page on tivo. I dont see that choice in any menus. I have a premiere 4


----------



## richk2 (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh, you meant in the tivo app. Yeah mine says ready but you did show me how to reboot from my tivo. But still can only use stream for one session then get the error message


----------



## richk2 (Jun 24, 2003)

Release all does not work. Only rebooting works


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sorry meant to type TiVo app. 

If you have to reboot it every time then I'd exchange it. 

Dan


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Is no one else horrified that Tivo says accessories purchased from outside tivo.com HAVE NO WARRANTY. WTF? I got a similar spiel when I had trouble with my slide remote.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Try another CSR if you need to go that route.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's BS! All TiVo products have a 90 day warranty.

Dan


----------



## richk2 (Jun 24, 2003)

I was stunned when he told me no warranty. I calmly insisted he was wrong and that it was not legal. He put me on hold three times and insisted he was right. I wanted a supervisor but couldnt get him after 10 minutes and didnt want to wait longer because i assumed i just had a goofy rep. I am a lawyer, its definitely a violation of the Magnuson Moss Act, among other things and i would consider a class action lawsuit if i thought tivo really didnt honor their warranty if bought from a retailer. By the way, i got the fall update last night and it seems to have solved my tivo stream problem


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's interesting. I've had that for a while, so that could be why I didn't have the same issue. 

Dan


----------



## hexagenia (Aug 7, 2005)

Rich -

Based on your description at the top of this thread, I have the exact same problem as you did. Dd you ever figure out what was wrong, or better yet, what you needed to do to get a consistent stream and stop the rebooting? This is driving me crazy!

Thanks so much for any help you can provide.


Alan C
Atlanta, GA


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

richk2 said:


> I was stunned when he told me no warranty. I calmly insisted he was wrong and that it was not legal. He put me on hold three times and insisted he was right. I wanted a supervisor but couldnt get him after 10 minutes and didnt want to wait longer because i assumed i just had a goofy rep. I am a lawyer, its definitely a violation of the Magnuson Moss Act, among other things and i would consider a class action lawsuit if i thought tivo really didnt honor their warranty if bought from a retailer. By the way, i got the fall update last night and it seems to have solved my tivo stream problem


Lots of stuff has to go back to the retailer that sold it. That's why they have a profit margin on the stuff. Yeah, it sucks the rep wasn't smart enough, or the scripts weren't written well enough, to explain that to you. Antagonizing customers is not the best way to provide service. But then, arguing the merits of case law to customer service reps isn't going to get you anywhere either.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Tivo has a real problem here. I had the same issue with a Slide remote last year. They claimed there was no warranty for products bought from retailers. Its CRAZY.
Not talking about a return, but a simple warranty issue after 30 days before 90.
Thanks,
-Shaown


----------



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

First off, it may not be an issue the Stream. Make sure that your Premiere has the latest update. 

If this still does not work and they will not exchange it for you then you have three options. 

1) original seller should take it back since you have not had it too long. 
2)Bite the bullet and get a new one (sucks I know)
2) get another at local store like best buy and before return period is over, return the non working unit. (This one is shady if you didn't get it from that retailer in the first place) That is why I buy local whenever I can.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Since the last app update I have not had to reboot my Stream once. Whatever was causing this seems to be fixed, at least for me.


----------

